# 1994 Aerbus by Rexhall



## aantiquer (Sep 11, 2002)

new graphics for exterior needed..anyone know of a source?


----------



## rv wizard (Sep 12, 2002)

1994 Aerbus by Rexhall

Contact Rexhall. They were very good to work with on our 95 Aerbus.

Mike & Amy - Fulltimers
Ashley & Candi at school
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Cruiser on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. & 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR
www.irv2.com Fl. Boomer


----------

